# Ken Shamrock On Kimbo:""I believe that I have the ability to test his weaknesses."



## blaked (Jan 10, 2008)

*Ken Shamrock On Kimbo:""I believe that I have the ability to test his weaknesses."*

http://www.fightline.com/news/2008/31/ken_shamrock_317622.shtml

On a potential bout with Kimbo Slice:

"You know, it's funny. People ask me, 'what, are you crazy, you'd fight him?' And it's like, listen, 'once a warrior, always a warrior.' I don't care if I was in a wheelchair, if somebody asked me to fight, wanted me to fight somebody, I'd fight him. That's just my heart, that's just who I am. And whether I think that I've got a chance or not, what being in a wheelchair I'd still fight them. But I believe that Kimbo is very beatable, you know, I'm not just saying that because there's an opportunity there. You know what, the guy's young, he's big, he's strong, he's had some success, but anybody that is a veteran in this sport understands that unless you have a lot of time in the ring, that you do not, and you have not been tested completely on what you're about, and I believe Kimbo has not been tested, and I believe that I have the ability to test him and his weaknesses."

On Kurt Angle's claim that the money wasn't right for a Shamrock/Angle fight in the IFL:

"Well it's just like when I went from MMA into the WWF world. I took less money when I first came in because it wasn't my world and I had to earn after a year and a half, I had to earn that money and for them to be able to pay me the money that the rest of the stars that were there were making because I was worth it. But I had to earn my stripes, even I was good at fighting, I still had to go in the world of professional wrestling and I had to earn my stripes there and it took me a year and a half to do that and I did it. Now, Kurt Angle is coming into a industry where it's real fighting, coming from the entertainment world, and he wants pay like me, like Tito Ortiz, like Randy Couture, like Chuck Liddell. He wants all the pay like that when in fact he hasn't earned that right to get that money, because obviously he has a name but he's coming into this industry unproven. And so therefore there's no reason for him to get that kind of money, not right off the bat. Now he wins a couple of fights and boom, he gets his payday...For him to come over here and want to get paid more than what the top guys get paid here, that's just ludicrous." 

more on site


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

ken will leg lock a shit out of him ... LOl but after his last lose i am not sure ...


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Shamrock is dangering himself now. He might need the paydays, but enough is enough


----------



## EL LOCO (Nov 23, 2007)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:Ken opening his mouth before thinking.......nothing unusual.




> "Well it's just like when I went from MMA into the WWF world. I took less money when I first came in because it wasn't my world and I had to earn after a year and a half, I had to earn that money and for them to be able to pay me the money that the rest of the stars that were there were making because I was worth it. But I had to earn my stripes, even I was good at fighting, I still had to go in the world of professional wrestling and I had to earn my stripes there and it took me a year and a half to do that and I did it. Now, Kurt Angle is coming into a industry where it's real fighting, coming from the entertainment world, and he wants pay like me,




well guess what Shamrock things have change sooo much since you first joined up.....get with the times :confused03:


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

really I think ken doesn't care as much as he use to. I think he just wants to fight and this is the only way he could get another fight.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

What athletic commission with a right mind would clear Shamrock for another fight?


----------



## doburg717 (Apr 25, 2008)

kimbo better watch out. a lil birdy told me ken is bringing back purple undies and sideburns. hell if thats the case fedors in trouble


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

Ken Shamrock vs Tank Abbott is more like it...

The ultimate has been vs the ultimate drunk -_-


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Ken, please don't do this anymore, you had a prime opportunity against Berry and he put you down. I'm willing to bet that Kimbo hits alot harder.


----------



## SideWays40 (Feb 15, 2008)

I personally believe that the Second part of what ken said about the pay day is VERY TRUE or thats how it should be anyway. Sadly if you can draw a crowd thats all you need to get a good pay day. It really should be about how much you earned it though.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

I don't know what to think about this fight. If Ken wasn't such a wreck I think he could finish Kimbo by leglock even before the referee had time to give him the TKO loss due to sweaty eyebrow. But if he tries to fight in his present condition, he might just become the next MMA death.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Ken, listen up! We are all begging you, please never get back in the cage again.

Unless it's with a microphone or as a coach. Your time has truley past.

You will never ever be "The Most Dangerous Man Alive" again.

There are many other things you can do with your spare time.

You could go to barber school.
You could surf MMAForum. 
Take your dog for long walks.
Or watch old reruns of what ever sitcom you loved most.

You need not physically compete again. It is hurting all of our feelings.

Thank you Ken.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Well, Ken has the right credentials Gary Shaw is looking for. (1. Ken has a losing streak and seems to only beat other cans (2. his chin is made of glass (3. He is prone to losing in the first round. Gary, make this fight happen!:sarcastic12:


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Kenny by flyin' heel hook.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

Ken's looking for a cheap win. Kimbo's recent performance highlighted the fact that he is still a rookie. Top level fighters would toy with him. Now Ken isn't a top level fighter anymore; but I think Kimbo would be easy pickings for him still.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

zarny said:


> Ken's looking for a cheap win. Kimbo's recent performance highlighted the fact that he is still a rookie. Top level fighters would toy with him. Now Ken isn't a top level fighter anymore; but I think Kimbo would be easy pickings for him still.


I doubt it and there is no reason for this fight to take place since Ken has lost his last 5 fights and Kimbo has won his last 3. 

These Kimbo fights are lame. How can EliteXC really explain this?


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

SideWays40 said:


> I personally believe that the Second part of what ken said about the pay day is VERY TRUE or thats how it should be anyway. Sadly if you can draw a crowd thats all you need to get a good pay day. It really should be about how much you earned it though.


I disagree with this. If you can make more money for the company then why shouldn't you be compensated as such?


----------



## KSliceIZNice (Jun 2, 2008)

I know Kimbo needs more seasoning, but fighting a bum like Shamrock will give people more reasons to ignore his abilities. When he wins, and he will win, Kimbo Haters will say that he beat up another bum.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I really cant believe im gonna say this....here goes...I would really like to see this fight...(after this weekend)Freak show..yeah absoloutly but at the same time my money is on Ken all day to win the first one in a long time.....seriously, let the freak show go on **** it who cares......anyone thats anyone knows the real MMA was on Sunday night anyway....:confused03: My money would be on Ken...gotta admitt it would be nice seein him get that win...


----------



## ezcw (May 9, 2007)

Well, I won't pay to see a trainwreck, but I'll sure as shit change the channel to see one.

I'm all for the fight if that's what Shamrock wants. 

I think we have finally reached a point to where fighting an over the hill fighter at a huge disadvantage will actually not help Kimbo anymore. I see it as Lose small/Lose HUGE for him.

If Slice wins, he just beat up another guy who shoulda retired years ago and is coming off a 5 fight losing streak. 

If he loses? The hype train has crashed. It's over.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

KSliceIZNice said:


> I know Kimbo needs more seasoning, but fighting a bum like Shamrock will give people more reasons to ignore his abilities. When he wins, and he will win, Kimbo Haters will say that he beat up another bum.


You are right, another bum. And since Ken has defeated nobody in EliteXC and Kimbo has won three in a row, this fight should not happen.

Three bums. Three wins. How bout a contender now?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

J.P. said:


> You are right, another bum. And since Ken has defeated nobody in EliteXC and Kimbo has won three in a row, this fight should not happen.
> 
> Three bums. Three wins. How bout a contender now?


you dont think he has a shot against Kimbo?? i do...although Brett Rogers lookin more and more likely....Ken may ave enough for Kimbo....I know how bad that sounds:thumb02:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> you dont think he has a shot against Kimbo?? i do...although Brett Rogers lookin more and more likely....Ken may ave enough for Kimbo....I know how bad that sounds:thumb02:


Ken's been around for a long time, and I know he still has a little bit of tricks left up his sleeve, but I'm really wanting to see Slice fight someone with a winning record that has some kind of respect.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

totally agree i think If they give him anyone game he will lose his next fight...thats why I could kinda see Gary Shaw goin for one more shabang before the face of his org. losses....as far as Brett Rogers goes, i think he will own Kimbo and would like to see either that or paul Buentello....:thumb02:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> totally agree i think If they give him anyone game he will lose his next fight...thats why I could kinda see Gary Shaw goin for one more shabang before the face of his org. losses....as far as Brett Rogers goes, i think he will own Kimbo and would like to see either that or paul Buentello....:thumb02:




This time I would actually pay for a Kimbo fight, if it was against Buentello.


----------



## KSliceIZNice (Jun 2, 2008)

zarny said:


> Ken's looking for a cheap win. Kimbo's recent performance highlighted the fact that he is still a rookie. Top level fighters would toy with him. Now Ken isn't a top level fighter anymore; but I think Kimbo would be easy pickings for him still.


If top level fighters "toy" with Kimbo, they will underestimate his insane power and be knocked out. You guys are getting plain silly with your dislike of MMAs next great fighter.


----------



## KSliceIZNice (Jun 2, 2008)

J.P. said:


> You are right, another bum. And since Ken has defeated nobody in EliteXC and Kimbo has won three in a row, this fight should not happen.
> 
> Three bums. Three wins. How bout a contender now?


This is not like professional boxing where top guys duck the dangerous opponents. Kimbo will fight ANYONE, so why are people acting like he chose his FIRST 3 fights. 

The silliest part of it all, people actually realize he's only fought in 3 pro fights, yet they expect him to jump right in with Couture, Liddell, and Rampage Jackson. :confused03:


----------



## KSliceIZNice (Jun 2, 2008)

J.P. said:


> This time I would actually pay for a Kimbo fight, if it was against Buentello.



If Arlovski knocked Buentello out, Kimbo would send his head into the stands.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

KSliceIZNice said:


> If top level fighters "toy" with Kimbo, they will underestimate his insane power and be knocked out. You guys are getting plain silly with your dislike of MMAs next great fighter.




I disagree with the "toy" comment, because top level fighters understand that fights are to be taken seriously.

I wouldn't call Kimbo MMAs next great fighter yet. Alot of great fighters have at least 3 to 4 notable victories under their belts and are well versed in striking, GNP, TDD, BJJ and have great cardio.

Kimbo only has striking. And being that he trained as hard as he says, his cardio collapsed when the fight was stopped.

All other areas listed, Kimbo is also vacant in those catagories.

He's a fighter, but I honestly don't see him being the next great one.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

KSliceIZNice said:


> This is not like professional boxing where top guys duck the dangerous opponents. Kimbo will fight ANYONE, so why are people acting like he chose his FIRST 3 fights.
> 
> The silliest part of it all, people actually realize he's only fought in 3 pro fights, yet they expect him to jump right in with Couture, Liddell, and Rampage Jackson. :confused03:


I never mentioned those names. I said a contender. As is he.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

KSliceIZNice said:


> This is not like professional boxing where top guys duck the dangerous opponents. Kimbo will fight ANYONE, so why are people acting like he chose his FIRST 3 fights.
> 
> The silliest part of it all, people actually realize he's only fought in 3 pro fights, yet they expect him to jump right in with Couture, Liddell, and Rampage Jackson. :confused03:





KSliceIZNice said:


> If Arlovski knocked Buentello out, Kimbo would send his head into the stands.


I smell a troll...


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

KSliceIZNice said:


> If Arlovski knocked Buentello out, Kimbo would send his head into the stands.


Nobodys head ever flies into stands.

Arlovski is a great fighter. 

Are you saying that Kimbo is better than him?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

J.P. said:


> Nobodys head ever flies into stands.
> 
> Arlovski is a great fighter.
> 
> Are you saying that Kimbo is better than him?


you crack me up J.P. always in for a spirited debate....:thumb02:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

J.P. said:


> I never mentioned those names. I said a contender. As is he.


KSliceIZNice..........your definatly in the wrong place friend......they dislike Kimbo if you wanna call it that cuz he already makes **** you money for the sport of MMA and he aint fought shit.......Tito Ortiz and Chuck Liddell are makin the same or comprable amouns to Kimbo and either chuck or tito would smash Kimbo.....Kimbo sucks..Period, he can bang for sure but were talkin about alot more than bein heavy handed...know what your talkin before you talk plain bullshit..Kimbo sucks will he fight anyone sure and he would fight chuck all day and lose badly...I hope you agree.....:thumb02:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I agree with this but why would you aim that paragraph at me? I am not a Kimbo advocate.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

J.P. said:


> I agree with this but why would you aim that paragraph at me? I am not a Kimbo advocate.


thats my bad i tried to multi quote his last post and your response but the only thing that came up was your response and then what i wrote.....I was directing that question at the other dude thats all over Kmbo's nuts....raise01:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> thats my bad i tried to multi quote his last post and your response but the only thing that came up was your response and then what i wrote.....I was directing that question at the other dude thats all over Kmbo's nuts....raise01:


Ah, the multiquote factor. I was trying to see what he meant on the Arlovski comment.

I understand being a fan. Nobody can take that away, but c'mon, saying Kimbo can defeat Arlovski?

That is uncivilized!!!!!!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

there's been alot of wrong goin on in the forum lately.....


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I got an idea. I'm about to start a thread gimme a second.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

KSliceIZNice said:


> If top level fighters "toy" with Kimbo, they will underestimate his insane power and be knocked out. You guys are getting plain silly with your dislike of MMAs next great fighter.


At first I thought Kimbo had some great power, but after seeing the JT fight, I have some doubts. He couldn't knock out a fighter with a reputation of having a glass chin despite landing several square shots to his jaw.


----------



## Zuke (Sep 22, 2006)

Seriously Guys, what was Kimbo supposed to do? Say no I dont't want a fught contract for more money than hes ever seen before? " Sorry Guys, all the hardcoree fans will hate me".

If anything we should be rallying behind him. He has done evreything he can to show respect.

1. He was smart and got a great trainer in Bas Rutten. A prick would have said " **** You, I can do it on my own"

2. He always says he's got love for all in the MMA game. 

3. He always says " I have tonnes to learn still, im a 
work in progress."

4. He has never attacked anyone! All he has done is just
defend himself against the onslaught of haters.

Is it his fault he gets hyped. Was he supposed to turn down the contract? For 3 fights he is doing fairly ******* good. I mean 3 fights????


----------



## GarethUFC (Sep 12, 2007)

i dont know why they say its 3 fights, hes had 4...

I like him... Fair play, and hes respectful


----------



## Zuke (Sep 22, 2006)

I was going by the 3 prior to JT. Thus he only had 3 fight behind him, how good do you expect him to be.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Zuke said:


> I was going by the 3 prior to JT. Thus he only had 3 fight behind him, how good do you expect him to be.


He's had three pro fights, so you're both right. The Mercer bout was an exhibition.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

If Ken got this to the ground I could see him winning but he shouldn't stand with Kimbo, but I think we all already know that.


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

Zuke said:


> Seriously Guys, what was Kimbo supposed to do? Say no I dont't want a fught contract for more money than hes ever seen before? " Sorry Guys, all the hardcoree fans will hate me".
> 
> If anything we should be rallying behind him. He has done evreything he can to show respect.
> 
> ...


I agree with you for the most part man. 

I don't understand why everybody hates on Kimbo like he did something wrong. He took the money that was offered to him and has tried his hardest to be worthy of it. Its not like he took the money and then sat on his ass. At least he is taking it seriously and treating it like a job.

The only thing that I can say about Kimbo that I didn't like was the way he reacted to Chucks comment that he's not deserving of his hype. I personally did not take that comment in the context of a personal attack on Kimbo, it seemed like more of a shot at the people hyping him up to be the best MMA fighter in history.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

BloodJunkie said:


> I agree with you for the most part man.
> 
> I don't understand why everybody hates on Kimbo like he did something wrong. He took the money that was offered to him and has tried his hardest to be worthy of it. Its not like he took the money and then sat on his ass. At least he is taking it seriously and treating it like a job.
> 
> The only thing that I can say about Kimbo that I didn't like was the way he reacted to Chucks comment that he's not deserving of his hype. I personally did not take that comment in the context of a personal attack on Kimbo, it seemed like more of a shot at the people hyping him up to be the best MMA fighter in history.


bloodjunkie pretty much nailed what I think...Kimbo 4 the most part is okay like infered in the post but like bloodjunkie said the way he handled that whole chuck thing pissed me off...i think he said sont make me run up in your gym......if thats true kimbo would be runnin in fast no doubt but they'd be carryin him out even faster....the nerve!!:thumb02:


----------

